# Sausages !



## kw60 (May 12, 2012)

I am totally amazed at all the different horse shoe shaped sausages available in the supermarket.
Problem is I don't know what to do with them. how do you cook them ? ( I tried to slice one that was a kind of black pudding but it fell apart in the frying pan ! )
Are they all pre cooked ? Do you remove the skin ?
The only one I can get right is chorizo.
Thanks in advance
Kim


----------



## oronero (Aug 24, 2012)

Hi Kim, my aunty cooks the black sausage whole, with the skin and then cuts it into portions.


----------



## kw60 (May 12, 2012)

oronero said:


> Hi Kim, my aunty cooks the black sausage whole, with the skin and then cuts it into portions.


Thanks, does she fry, grill or cook them in the oven ?
Kim


----------



## oronero (Aug 24, 2012)

If my memory serves me well it was grilled though I am not 100% certain.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Kim

FWIW, I was in a restaurant last week & they served a dish of a variety of sausages one of which was a black pudding of some kind.

The chef told me he boils them whole, slices them afterwards & then mixes with a few veggies & adds a drizzle of olive oil.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

We've been told that if soft to touch it needs cooking, if hard then it's been smoked cooked readt to eat.

Cooking all types we cook with skin on, remove skin to eat, if where frying black pudding , chorizio etc generally slice first


----------

